# '09 928 Mono-Q or '08 928 SL?



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

choices, choices.....

I traded my 2011 Via Nirone 7 (size 57 aluminum frame) in for a carbon Bianchi. :thumbsup: My LBS has some NOS bikes that I looked at yesterday.

Initially I chose a NOS size 59cm '09 928 Mono-Q built with full Ultegra...price differential with my trade in was $2200. But now I'm wanting the NOS size 57cm '08 928SL with Dura Ace that would be a $3500 price differential. 

I KNOW once I get the Mono-Q that the 928SL will be in the back of my mind until I buy it, so I"m just looking for justification to go ahead and buy it now. LOL. The 57cm is preferable to the 59cm (although both would work fine and I currently ride a medium Giant TCR advanced). 

What would RBR do?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I would hope most would want to get the correct size.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

either 57 or 59 will fit with minor adjustments for both


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jmitro said:


> either 57 or 59 will fit with minor adjustments for both


Minor adjustments. Are we talking "it _can_ work" or 100% dialed in perfectly full fitting? The LBS I frequent is very tight about a good fit while the shop that sponsors my club is known for telling people that it can work. It might work, but that doesn't mean it'll work well and they mostly do that to make the quick sale.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

Hm, good thoughts. See my thread here regarding fit:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...s-point-having-correct-size-frame-263216.html

My thought is that as long as I'm not at the extreme ends of bike fitment (ie, too large or too small) then a difference of one size is not going to make any significant difference in ride. Ie, I can compensate for head tube height by changing spacers, accomodate for TT length by changing stem length, and ST length by changing seatpost height.

I had a Specialized body geometry fit on my Giant TCR, but I purchased the bike without paying much attention to size. I guess I'm ignorant of what "100% dialed in" would mean to me, but honestly am not too concerned about a difference of 57 vs 59cm. At 6' tall, they should both fit me well with minor changes in stem, seat height, etc. Any my LBS is not trying to push one over the other.


----------



## tkmeister (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a 09 Mono-Q with Shimano 105. I am 6' and ride 57cm. It fits me perfect and I would think 59cm would be too big for me. FYI, I run a 100mm stem on it. 

I have a couple of friends who are about the same height but ride 59cm. So I guess it really depends on your body geometry. I would get a bike that fits the best. BTW, I paid $1350 for my bike.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

cool, thanks. 
I'm going back this weekend to the bike shop to pick up one of them. I've already put down the money for the Mono-Q, so purchasing the 928SL would just be another few dollars.

I'll probably try to ride both of them, but at this point, I"m REALLY considering the 928SL - partly for size considerations and partly for the attractiveness of having the top of the line model.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

The difference between most sizes above 53cm is not reach its setback from the BB to the top of the seatmast.......if you ride a 57cm and you have some setback in your saddle you should be fine on a 59cm with a shorter stem, but if you are slammed to the front of the seatpost clamp or have less than 1cm to give I wouldnt get the 59cm......the only other option being a 0SB seatpost on a 59cm.

People dont realize how important setback is, its pretty much the only REAL difference in frame geometry. Headtube angle means next to nothing except for a small perceived change in steering and maybe 5mm shorter wheelbase.....but seatube angle and BB to seatmast distance is huge since you either can place your saddle where you want relative to the BB or work with a less than ideal fit.

Seat the engine(hips/legs) first, worry about the shock absorbers(upper body) after....


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks for the tips.

I bought the 57cm 928SL. Put 38 miles on yesterday and 50 today.

First impressions of the frame are it is light, stiff, and absorbs road buzz quite well. I sense minimal flex of the BB out of the saddle, yet the ride is fairly supple on crappy roads. It feels similar to my '06 Giant TCR Advanced.

After removing the expensive Shimano lightweight wheels and knocking off 25% from the MSRP, I got the bike for $4850, less $1000 trade-in, for out of pocket expense of $3850. Not too bad for a brand new NOS bike.

I'm familiar with the Shimano Dura Ace gruppo, and the gearing is identical to my Giant. The 120mm ITM carbon stem was too long, so I replaced it with my 100mm Deda Newton stem, and the fitment of the bike is now identical to my Giant. I put on my inexpensive Mavic Aksium wheels and celeste colored Vittoria Rubino tires. The only things I don't like are the slightly cheesy graphics (esp the 928), and the 7800 brake levers with exposed cables. I will eventually swap them for the 7900 levers with hidden cables as I did on the Giant. But for now, here's a photo or two:





























More photos in the "lets see your Bianchi" thread


----------

